

Ask HN: Where will the price of Bitcoin be in 3 years? - stevenklein


======
27182818284
I don't think anyone is much in a place to speculate on that. Hopefully
somewhere in the range it is now, though, right? Because if in three years it
stays fairly steady in price people will trust and use it more.

------
dbond
I'd like to say that it would be around the current price, being stable for a
long time through block generation would cause a lot of trust.

Though in being money (finite) rather than a fiat currency I think that in
reality it may either be commandeered or destroyed by the current financial
system.

------
seiji
A can of beans and a turtle's foot.

------
felipelalli
More than U$ 10,000.00. IMHO

